
Ask HN: YC 17 Summer – 0 views on our 1 min video - cofounderYC17
I&#x27;ve been monitoring the number of views on youtube on our 1 min presentation video for our YC application. I still don&#x27;t see any views, we submitted our application on the last day a few hours before the end.<p>We still have 4 days left before they send out invites&#x2F;rejections. Have you guys noticed any views on your videos? Does YC even watch them?
======
zach417
Forgive me if this seems brash, but in my opinion, you've got to treat this
like courting a love interest. It's a bad idea to constantly check your texts
to see if they have read the latest unanswered one. It shows insecurity and
that you're willing to wait around for them to call the next shot.

You'll be a happier, more effective negotiator if you treat it like, "I'm
going to go start this great company; if they want to be apart of it, I'd love
to join YC, but I'm going to make it happen with or without them."

------
sharmavineet86
I have got 1 view each on our founders and demo video from california on 9th
April. Not sure what does that mean.

